

Ask HN: Examples of applications built with Node.js? - PeterRosdahl

It's hard to find any examples of applications built with Node.js. Do you have any examples on applications that are fully or partly built with Node.js?
======
jashkenas
Here's a little Node.js/CoffeeScript application I worked on for a contest at
a conference:

Site: <http://apiplayground.org>

Source: [http://github.com/jashkenas/api-
playground/blob/master/src/a...](http://github.com/jashkenas/api-
playground/blob/master/src/app.coffee)

The source is interesting because it demonstrates something that you can't do
easily with a regular Rails/Django app: nonblocking asynchronous calls to
remote APIs, with synchronous responses to the ajax request.

~~~
demet8
I like it....

------
samdk
The Node.js IRC channel displayed as a live Wargames-like map:
<http://wargamez.mape.me/>

It was discussed a while back on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1477084>

This source is on GitHub here: <http://github.com/mape/node-wargames>

Also, Node Knockout (<http://nodeknockout.com/>, a 'build a node app in 48
hours' competition) is happening at the end of August, and I expect some cool
stuff to come out of that.

------
kelvinjones
<http://transloadit.com/>

The developers wrote about using node on their blog:
[http://debuggable.com/posts/parsing-file-uploads-
at-500-mb-s...](http://debuggable.com/posts/parsing-file-uploads-at-500-mb-s-
with-node-js:4c03862e-351c-4faa-bb67-4365cbdd56cb)

------
dreur
In fact, what would be a use case of Node.js?

I know it is a rather interesting tech but other than that what do you/would
you use Node.js for?

~~~
thenduks
Being 'interesting tech' is a pretty good reason to experiment/learn something
in my book. But besides that:

\- You get to write JavaScript on your back-end and your front-end.

\- It's evented (like Twisted, EventMachine, etc) which has proven
popular/robust/fast recently (think FriendFeed).

\- It handles insane amounts of requests/second (due to non-blocking IO and V8
awesomeness among other things).

\- Did I mention you get to write more JavaScript? :)

\- It makes it pretty easy to implement servers for other protocols than just
straight vanilla http -- for example WebSockets implementations and so on.

------
transmit101
Here's my account of using NodeJS in <http://mixlr.com>:

<http://rfw.posterous.com/how-nodejs-saved-my-web-application>

------
jorangreef
Here's an offline-capable web application and underlying "network-straddling"
framework running on Node:

<https://szpil.com>

Node is great for handling many concurrent clients. It extends the V8
interpreter with excellent low-level APIs: Posix, Tcp, Http, DNS. If you need
to share Javascript code between client and server, Node is the best server-
side Javascript environment you could choose to use.

~~~
c00p3r
What about ffi access? Could I load libmysql.so and use javascript wrapper
around its functions or it must be implemented 'in pure Javascript'? ^_^

~~~
silentbicycle
It would probably block node, so you're better off running it in another
process and using the nonblocking IPC.

------
pierrefar
A very cool one: real time website analytics:

<http://demo.hummingbirdstats.com/>

[http://rdelsalle.blogspot.com/2010/05/real-time-web-
analytic...](http://rdelsalle.blogspot.com/2010/05/real-time-web-analytics-
using-nodejs.html)

------
maushu
You could try the Projects / Applications section @
<http://wiki.github.com/ry/node/>

------
cmelbye
GitHub uses it for their download links to get an archive of a repository.
There's a blog post about it somewhere.

~~~
dho
[http://github.com/blog/678-meet-nodeload-the-new-download-
se...](http://github.com/blog/678-meet-nodeload-the-new-download-server)

------
urza
Multiuser Sketchpad by Mr.Doob

<http://mrdoob.com/projects/multiuserpad/>

<http://mrdoob.com/blog/post/701>

------
secos
<http://whatcrackin.com> is a weekend project so I could keep tabs on who was
where during SXSW this last year.

node.js + google maps + faye comet library

------
revorad
R-Node - <http://www.squirelove.net/r-node/doku.php?id=start>

------
bootload
one place to look is github ~
[http://github.com/search?type=Repositories&language=java...](http://github.com/search?type=Repositories&language=javascript&q=nodejs)
and here's one to start with ~ <http://github.com/neerajdotname/node-chat-in-
steps>

------
javajunky
<http://howtonode.org/express-mongodb>

------
soli
my little multi rooms chat

<http://chat.solisoft.net>

